

Are accelerators to blame for derivative startups? - wwl
http://www.andrewcross.ca/2012/05/31/are-accelerators-to-blame-for-derivative-startups/

======
t0nyh0
Accelerators definitely help develop this "derivative startup" atmosphere, but
it is not the root cause. The reasons given in the bullet points are the root
causes, accelerators were created in response.

